# July 21,1987



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Guns 'n' Roses released one of the greatest albums of all time, Appetite For Destruction.  
Hard to believe it was that long ago, huh? :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What's even harder to believe is that one of your favorite movies (and incidentally, one of mine, though I don't crow about it daily) *Ghostbusters* is 20 years old this year! That officially makes it a classic in every sense of the word doesn't it? I mean, a stupid movie, like say, *Porky's* and its mondo terrible sequels are even older, but there isn't anyway one could misconstrue there EVER being a classic! Well, deliberatestranger over at CINEMASYLUM does, but his opinion is non-applicable here, at least not unless he joins.


----------

